
DIY gnome applets - nicolasbrailo
http://nicolasb.com.ar/2011/09/diy-gnome-applets/
======
sciurus
I think this is not relevant in GNOME 3, which no longer has applets. Instead,
you write extensions. There are multiple simple examples at
[http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/04/gnome-3-shell-
extensions.ht...](http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/04/gnome-3-shell-
extensions.html)

~~~
dhimes
I took the submitted post to be intentionally funny.

------
mdg
Not specific to the GNOME environment, but some people might want to check out
dzen if they are interested in piping CLI commands to their desktop.

<http://sites.google.com/site/gotmor/dzen>

